# Corsair h50 "boxed" Lüfter



## weizenleiche (13. Januar 2010)

*Corsair h50 "boxed" Lüfter*

Hey Leute, ich würd mal gern wissen wieviel m3/h der Lüfter vom Corsair H50 bei 1600 RPM macht.
Hat jemand ne ahnung?


----------



## Dr.House (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Corsair h50 "boxed" Lüfter*

Da der Lüfter mit 1700 RPm bei 12 Volt läuft, kann man den auch so lassen. Hab gerade keine Daten zu dem Lüfter gefunden, aber ich schätze es sollten ca. 100-110 m³/h sein.


----------



## Naumo (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Corsair h50 "boxed" Lüfter*

laut nem test im internet den ich mal gelesen hab hat house komplett recht


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Corsair h50 "boxed" Lüfter*

Du kannst es noch verbessern (TIP):

PUSH:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PK3 - 140mm

+

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Adapter » Bitspower FAN ADAPTER 140mm auf 120mm - black

PULL:

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PL2 - 120mm


----------



## Bluebeard (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Corsair h50 "boxed" Lüfter*

Wobei ich hier dazusagen möchte, dass Push/Pull Konfigurationen mit verschiedenen Lüftern ab und an zu üblen Störgeräuschen führen können. Grundsätzlich empfehle ich hier gleiche Lüfter einzusetzen...


----------



## Amigo (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Corsair h50 "boxed" Lüfter*

Glaube auch nicht das bei PUSH der Adapter + 140mm irgendwas großartig bringt... ebenso wie bei Pull... 
Der Corsair Lüfter geregelt soll ab 1000rpm abwärts sehr leise sein... ansonsten einfach nen anderen 120er...


----------



## Bluebeard (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Corsair h50 "boxed" Lüfter*

Der Lüfter ist wahrlich kein schlechter - unter last freilich zu hören aber das sind andere auch bei 1600-1700U/Min 

Push/Pull bringt schon etwas: Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H50 Push-Pull Performance Guide « Corsair Blog

Ich habe auf meienr H50 zwei Scythe S-Flex mit 800U/Min in Push/Pull ausblasend - reicht absolut um einen i7 870 im Zaum zu halten...


----------



## Amigo (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Corsair h50 "boxed" Lüfter*

Na ich weiß ja nicht...
4° bei PushPull sind zwar schon was, aber machts auch wieder teurer... aber der Vergleich mit den Noctuas ist doch für die Katz... ^^
Der Corsair dreht mit 1700rpm und der Noctua mit 1300rpm... oder ich hab was überlesen...


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Corsair h50 "boxed" Lüfter*

Kommt darauf an wie weit man geht, das ist nur eines der Beispiele...
möglich ist auch 140mm Pusch -> Adapter 140/120mm -> Radiator -> 120mm Pull...
Lüfter bspw. Black Silent Pro von Noiseblocker (die schnellsten im Programm).
Das bringt noch eine Ecke mehr, wenn man eh schon am Umbauen ist. Möglich ist vieles - kostet halt aber auch etwas


----------



## Dr.House (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Corsair h50 "boxed" Lüfter*

Adapter bringt da eher weniger und die Lautstärke wäre fast gleich, da der 120er Lüfter auf volle Pulle laufen muss um ähnlichen Durchfluss zu erreichen.

Mit dem Adapter wird der Sandwich auch noch fetter.

Push-Pull mit 2 x 120er Noiseblocker ist top


----------



## RaggaMuffin (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Corsair h50 "boxed" Lüfter*

hi house

mus man für die kühlermontage das board ausbauen?
und warum kauft man sich nen corsair kühler wen man eine wasserkühlung hat...aus neugier vieleicht.


----------



## donlucas (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Corsair h50 "boxed" Lüfter*



RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> hi house
> 
> mus man für die kühlermontage das board ausbauen?


 

Also bei de Montage muss man natürlich einmal das Mainboard rausnehmen, aber einmal die Halterung montiert, kannst du das Board im Gehäuse verbaut lassen und musst nur noch von oben ran, um den Kühler auf- oder abzumontieren

Grüße Donlucas


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Corsair h50 "boxed" Lüfter*

Nunja das mit dem 140er ist bei den Noiseblockern machber, die Gummis dichten das ganz gut ab, so das es einen guten Turbieneneffekt erzeugt und das 140mm/120mm Konzept geht auch Leise, den 120mm lässt man auf 50-75% laufen und den 140er auf 85% ca. muss man von Hand gut einstellen. Auf jeden Fall berücksichtigen viele den Wiederstandsmoment durch wärmetangierung und den reduzierten durchfluss an Luft durch die Lamellen nicht. Wenn man beim Pusch durch einen 140mm mehr kubik einführt, müht sich der 120er weniger ab und das Luftsoggeräusch verringert sich bei etwas verebsserten Kühlungswerten, ist jetzt aber nicht so viel mehr, ich hab es hier momentan testweise auf einem Server im 800D laufen, läuft soweit seht gut.


----------



## Bluebeard (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Corsair h50 "boxed" Lüfter*

Bilder! :p


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Corsair h50 "boxed" Lüfter*

OK, nun haste mich  - ich hol die Cam raus und in 15 - 20 mins sind die Bilder on 

Edit: Siehe Bilder im unteren Post... 

man erkennt zwar den Adapter nicht so gut, da er recht flach ist, aber ist vorhanden - wenn man genau hinschaut. Bei einem anderen Case das nur 120mm bietet, kann man den Adapter von der anderen Seite am 140mm Fan montieren - also in beiden Fällen einsetzbar 

Weiterer Vorteil des Adapters am 800D Chassi ist, das sich die Wärme nicht direkt auf das Metall des Chassis ableitet und so auch keine Vibrationen auftreten etc.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Corsair h50 "boxed" Lüfter*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## weizenleiche (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Corsair h50 "boxed" Lüfter*

Push and Pull mach ich schon mit den derzeitigen Corsair lüftern.

Ich würde aber gerne orangene von xigmatek nehmen.

bringt es da was 2 140 und diese adapter zu kaufen?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Corsair h50 "boxed" Lüfter*

nunja ist mehr Druck beim Pusch, was mehr Luftdurchfluss erlaubt, beim Pull macht es nicht so viel Sinn, hatte zumindest beim testen nur einen merkbaren Unterschied bei der o.g. Konstellation, bei 2x140 kam nicht viel mehr bei rum...


----------



## Teekay (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair h50 "boxed" Lüfter*

Was schaffst du denn für Temperaturen mit den 2 Lüftern?

UND...

ich bin lange auf der Suche nach dem perfekten Lüfter aber...

was ist denn nur das wichtigste??? der Durchfluss ODER die Drehzahl?

Die Drehzahl klingt eher nach Kälte aber der durchfluss ist eigentlich das Entscheidene oder??

Ich hatte an 2x *SilenX IXP-76-18 *gedacht aber vll gehts NOOOCH besser?... 

Soll ich nur auf den Durchfluss achten?? zb 170m³/h??  oder Drehzahl 2400u/min aber ein schlechten Durchfluss?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair h50 "boxed" Lüfter*

Die NoiseBlocker DarkPowerPro Serie ist sehr gut geeignet, damit werden optimale Werte erzielt.


----------



## Teekay (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair h50 "boxed" Lüfter*

Hab das hier gefunden : *Noiseblocker MF12-P.. *sind anscheinend extrem gut*..

*letztendlich ... *Frage 1 *ist der durchfluss am wichtigsten oder nicht?(meistens wird nur die Drehzahl als wichtig hingestellt)
und* Frage 2* ... 2x von den 140mm Lüfter(die du vorgeschlagen hast) mit 2 
Adaptern müssten doch extrem gut sein oder?(ich würde zu gern sehen wie 
das mit 2x 140mm aussieht.. da ist der Radiator versteckt) *Frage 3* was hast 
du denn nun für CPU-Temperaturen? 

Danke für die Tipps!!


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair h50 "boxed" Lüfter*

CPU Temps je nach dem, die Serien Temps bei einem unübertaktetem i7 sind unter 40 Grad, um die 32 Grad idle und 37 Grad Load. Standardsettings und JEDEC Conform.


----------



## sirhot (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair h50 "boxed" Lüfter*

weiss jemand wo ich mir den orginal lüfter von Corsair H50 bestellen kann? möchte ein 2. dran hängen


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair h50 "boxed" Lüfter*

so direkt gibt es den nicht, aber schreib mal an bluebeard@corsair.com die Anfrage, kann sein das welche verfübar sind, aber keine Garantie


----------



## Bluebeard (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair h50 "boxed" Lüfter*

Diese Lüfter gibt es leider nicht einzeln nachzukaufen...

Specs sind: 1600-1700U/Min bei 12V und er hat einen 4pin PWM Anschluss


----------



## Autokiller677 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair h50 "boxed" Lüfter*

Fördervolumen wäre interessanter als die rpm.


----------



## Teekay (1. März 2010)

*AW: Corsair h50 "boxed" Lüfter*

OK ne blöde Frage.. hab gerade alles bereit(H50) mit 2 Noiseblocker  120mm... ABER WO SCHLIEß ICH DEN DEN ZWEITEN LÜFTER AN!!??? es gibt nur  1x CPU-KÜHLER 4pin Anschluss und wenn ich den zweiten lüfter ans  Mainboard anschließe läuft er nich gleich wie der andere... ..HILFEEE!!


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (2. März 2010)

*AW: Corsair h50 "boxed" Lüfter*

Im Bios müssten Einstellungsmöglichkeiten gegeben sein. Normal wird die Pumpe an den CPU Lüfter Anschluss angeschlossen und die Lüfter an die CaseFan Anschlüsse des Mainoards. Im Zweifelsfall ist die Verwendung einer Lüftersteuerung zu empfehlen.


----------



## Zero_Cube (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Corsair h50 "boxed" Lüfter*



ELPR1NC1PAL schrieb:


> http://www.MassGate.eu/Pictures/IMG_5659.jpg
> 
> http://www.MassGate.eu/Pictures/IMG_5651.jpg
> 
> ...




Ok frage, mit was für schrauben hast du den 140 zu 120mm Lüfter Adapter auf den Radiator montiert ? weil ich keine finde die in die kleinen Nischen des Adapters passen (natürlich mit dem auge schlecht einzuschätzen), abgesehen davon das es 6-32 schrauben seien müssen.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Corsair h50 "boxed" Lüfter*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Standardschraube wie auf den Bildern erkennbar für Laufwerke (Die mit dem Grobgewinde) ist zwar keine 6-32 Schraube, das Gewinde passt aber sauber (kein Verzug, wackeln oder Beschädigung des Gewindes, kann einwandfrei genommen werden um den Adapter zu montieren. Dadurch entfällt es auch sich extra Schrauben zu besorgen, 4x diese Standard Schrauben um den Adapter am Radiator zu montieren dann wird der Lüfter von außen an das Gehäuse gehalten, von innen der Radiator samt montierten Adapter und dann werden von innen 4 Lüfterschrauben eingeschraubt die pressen den Adapter an den Tower und beißen sich außen perfekt in den 140mm Außenlüfter (absoluter Formschluss) - perfekt  dann nur noch den internen 120mm Lüfter mittels der mitgelieferten 4 Corsair schrauben montieren und fertig ist das Triebwerk


----------



## Zero_Cube (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Corsair h50 "boxed" Lüfter*

Super danke für die Hilfe 
Denn ich hatte im Sinn 2 solcher Adapter zu besorgen und nen 140mm Lüfter Sandwich draus zu machen


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Corsair h50 "boxed" Lüfter*

nicht dafür - immer gerne


----------



## SmOOthr3D (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Corsair h50 "boxed" Lüfter*

hätte auch noch ne kleine Frage,

gibt es für die h50 noch n Kit für die 2 fache Bestückung? also mit Schrauben und einem Lüfter?


----------



## Bluebeard (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Corsair h50 "boxed" Lüfter*

Nein, das gibt es nicht.

Die Schrauben bekommt man aber wie z.B. hier beschrieben . Die Wahl des Lüfters steht Dir dann frei, wobei empfohlen wird, einen ähnlich Leistungsstarken Lüfter zu nehmen.


----------



## SmOOthr3D (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Corsair h50 "boxed" Lüfter*

naja schade...., dann werde ich mich wohl bei ebay behelfen^^

irgenjemand wird den lüfter schon nicht brauchen


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Corsair h50 "boxed" Lüfter*

Lüfter gut möglich, die Schrauben braucht derjenige aber um auch einen anderen Lüfter zu montieren, von daher unwahrscheinlich, ich drücke Dir aber die Daumen, alternativ die Schrauben einfach über den Link den Bluebeard bereits gepostet hat ordern


----------



## Tjerk (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Corsair h50 "boxed" Lüfter*

hier, hab nen H50 lüfter noch liegen...


----------



## galaya (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Corsair h50 "boxed" Lüfter*

Hallo Zusammen

Ich habe eine Frage zu Push  Pull. Heisst dies dass die beiden Lüfter gegeneinander blasen, also einer rein und der andere raus? Wenn ja, ist dass besser als wenn beide in die gleiche Richtung blasen?

Grüsse


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Corsair h50 "boxed" Lüfter*

Das sollte deine Frage beantworten.  Klick mich


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Corsair h50 "boxed" Lüfter*

Genau so ist es gedacht, eine Seite drückt rein, die andere zieht  dadurch ist ein kontinuierlicher Durchfluss gewährleistet was den Airlflow anbelangt.


----------

